# 2000 Altima,Reverse Shifting Problem



## tehranpars (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi All,
I have this problem that everytime that I start my car trany has no problem with first reverse but right after that no more reverse at all untill my car warms up complitly or I drive it (forward) than no problem with any number of time using reverse when the car is warm.
I need help to know if this is electrical problem or maybe internal Trany problem? Rughly how much cust to get it done??!!!and Why the first reverse work properly but not after that ??!!  
Thanks 
any E-mail directly to me [email protected] would be highly appriciated in advance.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would change the trans fluid and filter and then adjust the shifter linkage/cable to see if simple maintenance corrects the problem.

Troy


----------

